# Bites



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone here been bitten? What are your procedures if envenomated?


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I get bite somewhat regular and yes I got a little too familiar with a Cape Cobra and learned a lesson.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Jack W said:


> Has anyone here been bitten? What are your procedures if envenomated?


 i must say i cant imagine many people would want to broadcast that they have been biten i no i wouldnt


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

definitely not something to brag about.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I do voluntary reptile catch and release so I rescue snakes from real difficult places like from behind vehicle dashboards etc. In the attempt never to hurt the animal I sometimes put myself at risk.

To get tagged is never a bragging affair but a learning experience. The error will always be the handles responsibility and sometimes shame.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

stacy said:


> i must say i cant imagine many people would want to broadcast that they have been biten i no i wouldnt


Ditto.

this hobby is already frowned upon

Draven


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Not something to brag about, but unfortunately with the inherant danger of keeping venomous snakes, bites are somewhat inevitable.


----------



## rbailey182 (May 4, 2009)

im probably pointing out the obvious but < not that i own a venomous snake, id get myself to hospital pretty efin quick lol


----------



## Captinchunk (May 23, 2009)

To get bitten usually means you've done something wrong but even the best handlers get bitten.

I've been bitten a few times (only once venimous) and the only advice i can give when its venomous is get the snake species name and get your ass to a hospital ASAP.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Captinchunk said:


> To get bitten usually means you've done something wrong but even the best handlers get bitten.
> 
> I've been bitten a few times (only once venimous) and the only advice i can give when its venomous is get the snake species name and get your ass to a hospital ASAP.


what you get bitten by?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

SiUK said:


> what you get bitten by?


Hognose:lol2:


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

iv never kept venomous snakes but surely if you keep them you would also keep the anti-venom?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Hognose:lol2:


:lol2:



> iv never kept venomous snakes but surely if you keep them you would also keep the anti-venom?


Im afraid its not that simple mate, anti venom is potentially as dangerous as the venom itself, no one should ever self administer because of the associated risks. Apart from that its pretty expensive and has a very limited shelf life so its not practical for your average keeper.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Captinchunk said:


> To get bitten usually means you've done something wrong but even the best handlers get bitten.
> 
> I've been bitten a few times (only once venimous) and the only advice i can give when its venomous is *get the snake species name* and get your ass to a hospital ASAP.


If it's a captive venomous snake, then there should be bite protocols in place, so getting the species name is kind of redundant. If the bite occurs in the wild, then in the UK it's a bit of a no-brainer as to what did it, abroad, you may not even see the snake that bit you


----------

